# Degus for adoption - Nottingham



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

At Notts Nibblers Rescue we have quite a few degus waiting for homes. Here are some of the pairs that are ready for adoption

*Flint & Slate*









Age: 2yrs, Sex: Male
These boys are looking for a home as a pair. Flint only has half a tail. They have been waiting for a home since September '15. They are confident enough to (very eagerly!) come over for treats. They aren't keen on being held though.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rum & Raisin*









Age: 6 months and 18 months, Sex: Female
These girls are a mother-daughter pair. They are looking for a home together
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jet & Carnelian*









Age: 2yrs, Sex: Male
These boys are looking for a home as a pair. They are the brothers of Diamond & Quartz. They were neglected in their previous home. They are quite confident boys. They love free ranging. They squabble at feeding time, we find it best to scatter feed them rather than giving them a bowl.They've been waiting for a home for nearly a year
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diamond & Quartz*
















Age: 2yrs, Sex: Male
These boys are looking for a home as a pair. They are the brothers of Jet & Carnelian. They were neglected in their previous home. They are a bit less confident than Jet & Carnelian. They also love free ranging. They squabble at feeding time, we find it best to scatter feed them rather than giving them a bowl. They've been waiting for a home for nearly a year
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Update - big rescue 20th April*
We've just taken in 29 degus from a very desperate situation. There are 19 females that are all on pregnancy watch as they were all mixed up with boys before coming to us. Keep an eye on our website and facebook for updates on babies for adoption (eventually) and also when the adults become available.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you're interested in adopting email us at [email protected] or contact us through our facebook page.

For more photos visit our website, www.nottsnibblersrescue.co.uk

Thanks


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Kiki & Cicily have now been adopted, i've updated the post with another pair and a trio of girls that are now ready for homes


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Updated again, Pearl & Opal are now for adoption


----------



## NottsNibblers (Jun 12, 2014)

Update - big rescue 20th April
We've just taken in 29 degus from a very desperate situation. There are 19 females that are all on pregnancy watch as they were all mixed up with boys before coming to us. Keep an eye on our website and facebook for updates on babies for adoption (eventually) and also when the adults become available.


----------

